# aspirin dose



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

couldnt find anything, whats the dose for aspirin.
e 
star's leg got hurt, and it hasnt gotten better in three days so i'm thinking i should give her something.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you can give her up to 4 adult asprin if she is a large goat


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

she's just a few months old, I'll give her two. thanks


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

My vet told me with little ones, 1 baby aspirin up to 3x's a day.


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Katrina, We use the generic equivilent of children's liquid motrin. 1cc for 50 pounds of goat. It works well and quietens them down.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks. I ended up giving her 2 bayer aspririns..I just put them in water and then drenched it. She sure looked pathetic limping around, hopefully I will get better before fair!! I only have 4 does I can show.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hope she gets better.... really soon.... :hug:


----------

